# G0755 shift handle replacement



## Aukai (Sep 30, 2021)

Both of my shift handles have to be replaced 2nd to cracking, and one broke off. The replacements are not drilled for the roll pin. Is there a good way to figure out locating the hole in the handle, or is drilling a 2nd hole through the shaft in my future? Looking at the broken handle it is at a random angle not 90* to the shaft.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Sep 30, 2021)

I would drill it in place ,to make sure it will fit right.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 30, 2021)

To drill a new knob, handle, or whatever to match an existing hole in a shaft, I predrill with a smaller diameter and then size up ,, The drills will follow the hole in the shaft rather than the softer material. Increase the drill to the final size and tour holes will line up exactly.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 30, 2021)

I sold this machine, and I'm hesitant to screw up the new handle with more than one hole if I mess up.  That method sounds promising,   when the new handles show up I'll give it a dry run to see how I feel.


----------

